# Toro Power Clear™ 221QR MODEL 38583 DISSAMBELY VIDEO



## TREX (12 mo ago)

Hello looking for a instruction video or manual on how to remove front console to reach my carburetor on the 

Toro Power Clear™ 221QR MODEL 38583.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Try searching in Youtube under repairclinic Toro snowblower dissassembly.

Also, check Toro's website for parts diagram.




__





Parts – Power Clear Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com


----------

